

Startup Interviews: Balsamiq Studio LLC - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/04/13/startup-interviews-balsamiq-studio-llc/

======
sscheper
Nice -- I really like Peldi. I've spoken with him a couple times, done a
review for him. They really have a good vibe going for them. These are the
startups I love reading about

